# Flooring costs



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Anyone on here in the flooring biz or knowledgeable about such matters?

Looking to find out a very rough, ballpark kinda price for laying Amtico type flooring? Even a price range would help.

Speccing a new build and would like to understand how much the builder is taking the p***!
I'm ok with a slight premium for the convenience but if they're way over the top, would look at alternatives too.


----------



## Pogzwinder (Feb 18, 2013)

Hi
Various product options worth looking at. I retail these, main ones are :-
Amtico, premium quality made in UK available in 3 qualities
Signature £55 to £60 m2 - Form £45 to £50m2 - Spacia £30m2
Amtico do a lot of design options particularly in their signature range
Also look at Moduleo very good but mainly tile or plank styles these range from £23 up to around £35. available as a glue down or click together product
Other good products is Forbo Allura, various products and prices
Installation including prep for standard floors £15/£18m2. If a fancy floor like a parquet effect with borders etc £25/£30m2
Floor will have to be screeded possibly with a epoxy dpm if quite new concrete or plyboard if a timber floor. All manufacturers specified particular grade of ply sp101 or fg1

Only product we have problems with is Karndean which is manufactured in China and subject to various issue due to quality control. They have a large selection of designs and qualities and a great marketing dept but as a trader they are a problem supplier.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Wow, brilliant info, cheers!

Builder is offering Amtico Spacia and by my very rough maths, at about 70-80 sqm so maybe have to start looking at getting it done ourselves.

Really appreciate the comprehensive reply, thank you


----------



## dazbrookespuma (Apr 10, 2007)

Mine cost £800 for moduleo flooring. It was the glued down stuff not the click version. They also levelled my concrete floor then feathered and stuck down the flooring. Unfortunately I don't know the size of the room of the top of my head. It's expensive stuff but looks great and seems very hard wearing, you can also replace just one strip/plank by warming the glue up.
Hope that helps a bit.


----------



## RedUntilDead (Feb 10, 2009)

Great reply Pogz,
I am also looking at this stuff and have settled on an Amtico strip for our bathroom. Just to to finish tiling flipping glass mosaics


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

We’ve had a couple of amtico floors. All done by John Lewis really happy and the flows are very hard wearing. Posts of designs and warm to the foot. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## koi (Jun 30, 2007)

I couldn't justify paying the premium for the builders to do the flooring as I had already went a bit overboard on their other extras. Decided to just go with them for the bits that would be harder to do afterwards like like kitchen and lighting

Will they be fitting Amtico or a cheaper brand? I went for Karndean looselay, so easy to fit and cost £37 per square metre.


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

Ended up going with an Amtico and carpet mix from another supplier/fitter.
Builder had very restrictive options and price was about 40% more than from the open market. So we were able to upgrade materials and get the laying patterns we wanted for the less money.

Will be a little more logistics involved but for the saving, totally worth it.

But ask me again in two months after it's all gone wrong


----------

